# how often?



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog
Give him/her a bath
Clip his/her nails
Give him/her a haircut or trim
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog: *every other day.*
> Give him/her a bath: *every 3-6 weeks. Most of the time every 4 weeks. Did that today. *
> ...


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795145


> QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138





> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog: *every other day.*
> Give him/her a bath: *every 3-6 weeks. Most of the time every 4 weeks. Did that today. *
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

wow, how do you manage to go so long without a bath?? if i don't give paddy one every week, he's grey haha. seriously though, is there a special product you use? 

for me:

Brush your dog: i brush him... once or twice a week. i'm bad i know, but he has very few mats because i keep him short. he gets a full brush out each bath though
Give him/her a bath: every week... 7-9 days if i'm busy 
Clip his/her nails: the groomer does it, and i usually do it as well once between each groom session (so maybe every 3 weeks or so). he starts to chew on them when they get long so i make sure to cut them
Give him/her a haircut or trim: paddy is in a puppy cut and i bring him in 4-6 weeks. i've lasted as long as 2 months, but he was soo shaggy after that. sometimes i will trim his face hair or butt hair if it's getting long and i'm not bringing him to the groomer soon
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: his eyes i will wipe away gunk/tears as needed though (often). i clean his ears with an ear cleaner/ointment when i give him a bath (the vet showed me how)


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog - Every day, me
> Give him/her a bath - Once a week, me
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Brush your dog: daily
Give him/her a bath: every 3-7 days depending on the dog and the dirt
Clip his/her nails: once a week
Give him/her a haircut or trim: Soda gets feet pads, belly, and ends trimmed every 2ish weeks. Roo gets a puppy cut about every 6 weeks. 
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: ears after bath, eyes I just wipe the hair with a cotton ball daily and shampoo on bath day


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? myself


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Brush your dog - top knot every day - body I try every day but usually every other
Give him/her a bath - every 7-10 days I do all 4 except when hubby wants to be nice I take them to the groomer once a month
Clip his/her nails - uggggg I do every 3 weeks EXCEPT Mia the groomer has to do her. :brownbag: 
Give him/her a haircut or trim - I only trim their paw pads and round off their paws every other week I leave the rest up to the groomer
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears - I do eyes a few times a day, ears every bath day along with their teeth


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 21 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795151


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795145





> QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138





> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog: *every other day.*
> Give him/her a bath: *every 3-6 weeks. Most of the time every 4 weeks. Did that today. *
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

wow, how do you manage to go so long without a bath?? if i don't give paddy one every week, he's grey haha. seriously though, is there a special product you use? 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope. How does he turn grey? Gigi might not be as white as she is after a bath but I don't care too much. LOL


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog - every other day or two (Roxy has very fine, silky hair, it seems like it never matts or tangles)
Give him/her a bath - Every 2 weeks
Clip his/her nails - Every 2 weeks
Give him/her a haircut or trim - never (I think I may let her hair grow out and see where it goes from there)
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears - Hair around eyes: everyday with Spa Lavish Facial Scrub, Ears: every week


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? I do it all, I learned with my late Yorkie, Oscar!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795162


> Nope. How does he turn grey? Gigi might not be as white as she is after a bath but I don't care too much. LOL[/B]


haha he just gets really dirty.... hyperbole. he does get a greyish tinge though . i let him outside a lot, so maybe that's why. he also gets a really musty smell and scratches himself like mad. i'm hugely envious right now!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 21 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795165


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 21 2009, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795162





> Nope. How does he turn grey? Gigi might not be as white as she is after a bath but I don't care too much. LOL[/B]


haha he just gets really dirty.... hyperbole. he does get a greyish tinge though . i let him outside a lot, so maybe that's why. he also gets a really musty smell and scratches himself like mad. i'm hugely envious right now! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Gigi goes outside one or twice a week. Gigi never smells bad though, no matter how long.
Right now Gigi hates me because I had to rustle with her to brush her teeth. I don't no how some people do that everyday. I can barely do it once a week! LOL :OMG!:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine will def get gray after day 10 especially KCee he attracts dirt!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog *Twice a day*
Give him/her a bath *at least once a week*
Clip his/her nails *well..probably should once a month but they haven't had it done since February and desperately need it*
Give him/her a haircut or trim *Rylie every two weeks; Lacy once a month...just feet, sanitary and ears (since they are yorkies)*
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears *never do eyes except when they are bathed..ears maybe once every couple of months*


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it?
* I do all their grooming, except I can't trim their nails by myself*


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog/*daily*
> Give him/her a bath/*at least weekly sometimes Noelle twice a week*
> ...


----------



## karmeng (Feb 3, 2008)

Brush your dog:* every other day*.
Give him/her a bath: *every 10 days.* 
Clip his/her nails: *every month.* 
Give him/her a haircut or trim: *Alysa is in full coat. I haven't cut her coat yet. She is 6 years old baby girl.*
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: *I clean her eyes every day and wash her face*. 

Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? *I do it all myself from the first day I got her. She has never been at the groomer yet.*

KarmenAlysa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog - *Ava (in full coat) once a day, the others only ears and tails daily. Tink (yorkie), only after being bathed.*
> Give him/her a bath - *once a week. My white dogs look too dirty after a week - especially their* *feet.*
> ...


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I take my sugar the groomers once a month...I usually put boots on her feet when i take her for a walk..If she gets dirty than i give her a bath but if not i normally let the groomer take care of that end of it..i guess it all depends on how dirty ones dog gets..sugar never seems to have an ordor but i spray her sometimes when i spray the pee pads..you know give the room alittle nice smell..

I would say do as you will but don't over do..i would think you could give a dog to may baths..this is just my opinion


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog *Every day*
Give him/her a bath *Every week, Lizzie goes out twice a day for a walk and almost every day I let her run and play in the garden*
Clip his/her nails *Every two months, she does consume those nails! The groomer does it.*
Give him/her a haircut or trim *Trim her legs every two months, at the groomer*
Cleaning his/her eyes and ear *Eyes every day, I check and clean if needed the ears when I bathe her *


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog-*everyday*
Give him/her a bath-*every 5 to 7 days, so at least once a week*
Clip his/her nails*every two weeks, I use peticure to file their nails*
Give him/her a haircut or trim- *Both my girls are in full coat, but I do trim their paws and paw pads as well as sanitary areas every month*
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears- *I use an ear cleaning solution after baths and flush their eyes twice a day*


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? *I don't trust anyone to groom my girls, so I do it all myself.*


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog *once every two days*
> Give him/her a bath *once every 3 days*
> ...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog -  Jaxnce a week Kenzie: every other day or so
Give him/her a bath - Both: once a week, sometimes I'm slack and it ends up being 2 weeks
Clip his/her nails - Every bath, unless I feel badly then it's every other
Give him/her a haircut or trim - Kenzie hasn't gone. Jax I tend to take every 6 months or so. I like to let it grow then cut it. He just had his cut and the time before was in December....
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears - Eyes: comb goobers out every day, ears every bath (if needed)


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? Kenzie hasn't been to the groomer. The only thing I don't do is the full cut. I'll trim paw pads, sanitary, etc.. Maybe one day I'll break out the clippers I bought.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog: EVERY DAYYYYYYY. 
Give him/her a bath: weekly as Zippy is a busy little girl who gets really dirty
Clip his/her nails: file them down weekly
Give him/her a haircut or trim: I only trim pads and hiney area
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: I check those ears every week with bath and get that hair out of there! Eyes are checked daily.


Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? Myself as I don't want anyone else doing anything at all with a pair of clippers or scissors anywhere near her! I am having to re-grow the eye area from someone failing to listen to me about NOT clipping anything!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Brush your *dog: every day*.
Give him/her a bath:* every 7 to 10 days.* 
Clip his/her nails: *When needed, when they start chewing on them, Usually let groomer do them. *
Give him/her a haircut or trim: *I only trim around eyes, and paw pads in between grooming*.
Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: *I usually wash their faces every day. I occasionally pluck ear hair but mainly leave that to the groomer.*
Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? *I Take Maggie to the groomer as I keep her in a puppy cut. she has such fine, silky wavy hair that mats easily if I try to grow her out. Trixie has very thick cottony hair that was in a puppy cut when I first got her. I took her to the groomer for a little clean up but am going to see if we can handle the growing out of her coat. *

I did purchase a tiny palm sized trimmer that I use for trimming paws and I bought a pair of safety tip dog grooming scissors for their faces.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I do all my own grooming cuz the one and only time I used a groomer it was a disaster.
I bathe weekly, brush teeth nightly, brush hair daily, and clip nails about every two weeks. I don't pull ear hair, but I do clean eyes daily. Pepper is quite good, still, and patient with all of it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog: *every other day.*
> Give him/her a bath: * every 7-10 days depending on the activities we did and the weather *
> ...


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jun 21 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795138


> For grooming, how often do you?
> 
> Brush your dog about every 4 or 5 days. i'm a groomer so i am tired when i come home! lol
> Give him/her a bath every 2 - 3 weeks she doesn't got out.
> ...


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Brush your dog: *2 times a day, morning & before bed*

Give him/her a bath: *approx. every 2-3 weeks, not because she is dirty or has a smell, but because that is about when her hair gets difficult (tiny knots)*

Clip his/her nails:* I Dremel the nails every 2-3 weeks depending on how fast they are growing*

Give him/her a haircut or trim: *I trim foot pads when I trim nails, body is approx every 3 months a little trim(except for the summer look was a big trim)*

Cleaning his/her eyes and ears: *I wash hair in corner of eyes every other day with the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub, tiny bit about the size of a pea does both eyes. Ears, I use pre-moistened pads every time she gets a bath, so every 2-3 weeks, but I look in her ears every day to make sure there is nothing in there that shouldn't be. Her ears are actually very clean & dirt / wax free*


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

For grooming, how often do you?

Brush your dog-everyday Face and knoptot daily, rest of body, once every 3 days or so (she's not a matter)

Give him/her a bath- every 2-3 weeks

Clip his/her nails every 2-3 weeks

Give him/her a haircut or trim- The groomer does a puppy cut every 6-8 wks. I trim aound and under her paws when I cut her nails every 2-3 wks.

Cleaning his/her eyes and ears- I wash her eye/muzzle are every 1-2 days and her ears are cleaned with bathing. I dop a bit of rubbing alcohol in them and NEVER pluck per my Vet suggestion.

Also, do you do it yourself or have a groomer do it? I don't trust anyone to groom my girls, so I do it all myself. 
I do everything but the overall puppy cut. that....would be a disaster!!


----------

